# G5 Plantage régulier : lignes bleues et roses



## highfivesuperdive (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède depuis 5 ans un iMac PPC G5, OS 10.4.11 qui a toujours bien fonctionné jusqu'à présent. Depuis quelques jours néanmoins il plante très souvent : l'écran se remplit peu à peu de lignes verticales ou horizontales bleues ou roses, lignes qui changent régulièrement de place, de couleur et d'épaisseur, notamment en fonction des mouvements de la souris et des fenêtres ouvertes. Les caractères typographiques se strient et deviennent de plus en plus illisibles. Au bout d'un moment, l'écran se glace, la petite roue d'attente se met à tourner et la souris ne répond plus. Je suis obligé d'éteindre l'ordinateur manuellement. Ces plantages arrivent plusieurs fois par jours, et même lorsqu'une seule application est ouverte. Je joins des photos de mon écran, et souhaiterais savoir si parmi vous quelqu'un a une idée de la nature du problème et des démarches à entreprendre pour y remédier. Je précise aussi que j'ai déjà effectué les manip d'entretien d'usage (réparation des liens, vérification du disque, maintenance avec OnyX et MacScan : rien de grave ne semble avoir été repéré).

Merci d'avance à vous, et bonne journée.
Cordialement.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

Salut, ouvre ton iMac (trois petites visses dessous) et inspecte tous les condensateurs, il se peut qu'il y en ait un ou +ieurs qui sont gonflés, ou c'est la dalle de l'écran qui est hs


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

Non iMacounet, c'est pas la dalle

1) Reset SMU
2) regarde pour les condo seulement si c'est un rev A (les rev B ne sont pas affectée par le problème)
3) Si pas de condos gonflé Vram ou Chipset graphique HS = changement de carte mère !


----------



## boddy (21 Juillet 2010)

+ 1 pour la 3ème hypothèse.


Sorry


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

Y'a beaucoup de chance que si c'est un rev A ça vienne ne des condensateurs 99% de chance même


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Juillet 2010)

En passant tu appelles apple et tu gueules dessus ...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> En passant tu appelles apple et tu gueules dessus ...


A quoi ça va servir ? Les programmes de prise en charge ne sont plus soutenus.


----------



## boddy (21 Juillet 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> En passant tu appelles apple et tu gueules dessus ...




On parle d'un G5, il a surement déjà bien vécu :mouais:

Pourquoi ne pas essayer de faire un Apple Hardward Test - tu le trouveras sur un des DVD d'installation. Au moins tu en auras le "coeur net".


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

le AHT diagnostiquera une erreur sur la mémoire vidéo ... qui est provoqué par les condensateurs HS sur la rev A !


----------



## highfivesuperdive (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses. Cela a l'air sérieux. 
Une question : que veux dire rev A ?
Sinon, j'attends un ami pour qu'il m'aide à ouvrir mon ordi, car j'ai peur de faire une bêtise.

Merci encore à vous.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

highfivesuperdive a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. Cela a l'air sérieux.
> Une question : que veux dire rev A ?
> ...


Revision A (premiere serie de G5)


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

Pou nous dire si vous avez une rev A : Aller dans le menu Pomme puis à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos ... -> et dans la section Matériel : Carte Vidéo / Moniteurs là en haut en gras sois il y a marqué Geforce FX 5200 Ultra pour une rev A ou Radeon 9600 pour une rev B ou encore X600 pour une rev C (le G5 avec la iSight)


----------



## Tiki10 (21 Juillet 2010)

Moi, je prends les paris sur le chipset graphique defectueux ou en partie "dessoudé" par la chaleur. 


Tiki


----------



## highfivesuperdive (22 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pou nous dire si vous avez une rev A : Aller dans le menu Pomme puis à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos ... -> et dans la section Matériel : Carte Vidéo / Moniteurs là en haut en gras sois il y a marqué Geforce FX 5200 Ultra pour une rev A ou Radeon 9600 pour une rev B ou encore X600 pour une rev C (le G5 avec la iSight)



Bonjour,

D'après ce que vous dites il s'agit d'un rev B car il y a marqué dans la section carte vidéo : "ATI Radeon X600 Pro".
Ceci dit j'ai un peu cherché sur le net et il semble que beaucoup de G5 de cette époque (notamment ceux dont le numéro de série commence par W8, ce qui est le cas de mon ordinateur) ont des problèmes avec des cartes graphiques défectueuses.
Je n'ai pas réussi à ouvrir mon G5 pour voir si des condensateurs sont HS, comme un internaute m'avait suggéré de le faire.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2010)

Pour ouvrir l'iMac :

Tout debrancher
le mettre en position sur l'écran (donc la face arrière face à la personne)
il ya trois visses = gauche - milieu - droite

Après le capot s'enlève très facilement.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

highfivesuperdive a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'après ce que vous dites il s'agit d'un rev B car il y a marqué dans la section carte vidéo : "ATI Radeon X600 Pro".



Donc il s'agit d'un rev C, avec iSight



iMacounet a dit:


> Pour ouvrir l'iMac :
> 
> Tout debrancher
> le mettre en position sur l'écran (donc la face arrière face à la personne)
> ...



Non, c'est un iSight, donc plus compliqué, et pas forcément à la portée du néophyte.
En plus y'aura certainement rien à voir de plus à l'intérieur, puisque ces modèles n'avaient pas de problème de condos, mais de carte graphique. (cf le post de Tiki10)

A mon avis pas de solution.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Donc il s'agit d'un rev C, avec iSight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok il me semblait que les iSight etaient conçus pareil que les  G5 17" et 20"


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah, ok il me semblait que les iSight etaient conçus pareil que les  G5 17" et 20"



*Pas vraiment*


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2010)

Ah ouais, quand même.


----------



## highfivesuperdive (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A mon avis pas de solution.



Vous pensez donc que c'est un problème de carte graphique et donc de carte mère ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Non, c'est un iSight, donc plus compliqué, et pas forcément à la portée du néophyte.
> .



Cela me rassure, car je ne voyais vraiment pas comment faire.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Sans aucun doute.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2010)

Donc ton iMac est HS.

Amene le dans un magasin Apple, qui puisse te le démonter pour que tu récupère le disque dur.


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juillet 2010)

Oula non, juste la ram de la carte graphique qui à pris un coup de chaud, un petit coup de décapeur thermique et tout rentrera dans l'ordre, effectivement c'est un rev C avec iSight. Pour le démonter c'est simple c'est le devant qui se déclippse puis il faut démonter la dalle et après on à accès à l'intérieur.

Si tu veut plus de ton mac envoie moi un MP ! (cf signiature)


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement ... 
Sans oublier qu'il y a la solution de le vendre pour pièces, en signalant le problème à l'acheteur...


----------



## highfivesuperdive (23 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> un petit coup de décapeur thermique et tout rentrera dans l'ordre



Très bien : je vais indiquer cela au réparateur.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils avisés et votre efficacité.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui mais je serais vous je le ferais vous mêmes, un décapeur thermique ça coute 10, et après le montage de l'imac o, peut voir ça comme un grand Légo


----------

